# How many calories for IF (cutting)



## 123456qwerty (May 20, 2012)

All,

am thinking of doing IF, ive had a look at a couple calculators, and a bit stuck with the info given back..

My stats

Age:31
Height: 5ft7
Weight: 170;bs

I train 5 times a week.

Using http://www.iifym.com/iifym-calculator/

it has given me the teh following

*Your BMR is: 1686 Calories/Day *

*Your TDEE is: ** 2421 Calories/Day*

Fat loss

1937

Calories/Day





*CARBS*

*PROTEIN*

*FAT*

*FIBER*

*CALORIES*

GRAMS per day

161.3

170

68

34 - 43

1937


Using http://www.1percentedge.com/ifcalc/

It has given me the following TDEE - 2912 calories

Teh stats it has given me is

workout calories - 2621 cals

Rest day calories - 2038 cals

My question to everyone is ..... which one is right, its a huge difference, so I'm slightly confused.

Thanks


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

123456qwerty said:


> All,
> 
> am thinking of doing IF, ive had a look at a couple calculators, and a bit stuck with the info given back..
> 
> ...


 They are both estimates. However, I would trust the data from iifym more so. It is also inline with 12kcals per lbs.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

If as in intermittent fasting?


----------



## 123456qwerty (May 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> If as in intermittent fasting?


 correct.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

123456qwerty said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > If as in intermittent fasting?


 correct.

There isn't a set amount of calories for intermittent fasting,it's a way of eating. I'm doing it atm.


----------



## 123456qwerty (May 20, 2012)

Are you tracking your macro's?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

123456qwerty said:


> Are you tracking your macro's?


No. Just keeping protein high and carbs low. Am counting overall calories though,I pay attention to them rather than macros


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Intermittent fasting is not a diet rather a way of dieting. If you are doing IF, you still need to follow the diet you would follow anyway during your cut.

Just to add, i used to break my fast with the complex carbs and protein meal instead of simple carbs and protein. I used to get sleepy when followed the latter one.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

>They are both estimates. >However, I would trust the data from iifym more so.

>It is also inline with 12kcals per lbs.

This. Unless of course you have any idea how many calories you have been eating previously? Ultimately you need to just pick a calorie intake and try it, and then adjust it depending on results.

The total calories needed to cut using IF are no different to any other diet BTW. I wouldn't use IF myself, unless you have tried and failed with a more conventional approach.

(Sorry, silly formatting due to Tapatalk failing with quotes. I was quoting Dark Sim.)


----------



## john mcclain (Jan 15, 2016)

I think the big issue here is calories in versus calories out!you need to figure out what your cals are I'd go with the average of the 2 if your worried...about IF personally for its great because I tend to get hungry around 6 or 7 so by me moving my eating window around that I find it easier not overeat.


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

try this one

http://sareyko.net/leancalc/

this works it out using martin bergmans (the pioneer of IF) calculations.


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

john mcclain said:


> I think the big issue here is calories in versus calories out!you need to figure out what your cals are I'd go with the average of the 2 if your worried...about IF personally for its great because I tend to get hungry around 6 or 7 so by me moving my eating window around that I find it easier not overeat.


 The response to "calories IN vs OUT" theory

http://garytaubes.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/WWGF-Readers-Digest-feature-Feb-2011.pdf


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> >They are both estimates. >However, I would trust the data from iifym more so.
> 
> >It is also inline with 12kcals per lbs.
> 
> ...


 Is that you R2D2...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Is that you R2D2...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


>


 Haha love it!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

abcplumb said:


> The response to "calories IN vs OUT" theory
> 
> http://garytaubes.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/WWGF-Readers-Digest-feature-Feb-2011.pdf


 That's not even a response to the calories in vs calories out theory. That article is decidely unhelpful as it mixes up some useful information with some utter nonsense, and it doesn't even set out to contradict the basic energy balance argument (at most it occasionally argues against a misunderstanding of this).


----------

